# Chainsaw Quirks ?



## Dugefresh (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey there ,

I was wondering if anyone else has run into this problem and can tell me why or what I'm doing wrong , or what has occured because of this . I have a stihl MS-210C and I sharpen the chain with a guide at every fill up. My saw teeth on the right side of the chain are black and the left side appear to be untouched .Anyone else ever have this happen ?


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

This is strange and past my experiences since mid to late 70’. I had to start my own sharpening, adjusting and making chains from new stock and used Flea Market chains. Plus, plenty cleaning/oiling and Laser tip bars vs sprockets w/bearings (due to cutting wood that had been Dozed and pushed causing dirt to be on some of the wood). I knew and could “see” dullness/damage if I hit wire, nails or etc and the saw w/n cut straight. Not to see a reason led me back to I got off with my sharpening which led to test cuts after sharpening (with a 110V Sears sharpener since 1984.

I have shared your issue on another board and will reply back if a rational reply is posted. Would you happen to have a picture that shows the issue?


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

Inspect the bar close for any damage. Turn the bar over if you can to see what happens. There are no replies from the Pros on the other board yet, which means this is probably throwing them.


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

1. I have gotten one reply and he wants to see a pic of your guide or link to it.
2. I want to see the dark teeth but c/n relate to any problem at this point except friction on that side


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

Usually handfilers have different results from one side or the other, as it is hard to keep the motion the same on both sides. The one that is no longer touching anything is due to a few sharpenings with too much downward force, and it has dove down and made the gullet down into the tiestrap.

Please post Pics if possible.


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

My Post: 
If we get good Pics of the bar and chain we might see some issues. The worst I have seen is curved cutting due to teeth getting into wire, nails, glass, Etc on one side. That is usually noticeable and clear after sharpening. Good angles and Etc sharpening are needed for quality cutting. With a consistent issue, I would say examine the bar for damage and wear, plus look for good oiling close. 

A clear find and fix will probably be simple if there is a problem "if the saw is not cutting good". I never thought that it might not be an extreme color change due to not seeing a pic yet. With any "excessive" color change, there might be some excess heat involved.


A 2nd poster below my note:
Note: Another reply has been posted as the above related to the guide vs from me. The next will be the 2nd post . We all seem to feel seeing some Pics will help in making suggestions. I hope this in not confusing.

2nd Poster:
“The "C" in the model number indicates the saw has the "Quick Chain Adjuster" mechanism. Maybe something is misaligned or out of whack with that. It seems to me that black is a pretty normal color after use and cleanwould be abnormal. Just a guess - maybe something lodged inside sprocket cover is rubbing one side of chain.”


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

I have gotten some more feedback and a lot is overlapping what has already been mentioned. What is really needed is some pictures and or more feedback on what you have found that is or possibly the problem.


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

A good Pic of the cutting matter would help. Or! Did I get the size of these trees wrong? IMO a big saw on small trees would work you down w/o a good reason


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Sharpening not right. Practice makes you better. Blackened teeth are doing all the cutting and the untouched teeth have been sharpened too much and sit below the teeth that are cutting.


----------



## 66manoj11 (Feb 19, 2014)

Dugefresh said:


> Hey there ,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has run into this problem and can tell me why or what I'm doing wrong , or what has occured because of this . I have a stihl MS-210C and I sharpen the chain with a guide at every fill up. My saw teeth on the right side of the chain are black and the left side appear to be untouched .Anyone else ever have this happen ?


I faced the same problem and got solved after visiting a repair shop...


----------



## Sears10/6 (Mar 3, 2014)

I too want to see a photo of the chain.


----------

